# Logitech Harmony 1100



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone use this remote or know anything about it?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've used on and find I don't care for the huge touch screen. I like to use a remote based on feel (think of how frustrating it would be to look at the remote every time you want to adjust the volume or pause). While the 1100 does have physical buttons, unless you need the huge dummy interface, I'd go with a 900 or Harmony One.


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

And if you were forced to choose between the 900 and the harmony one, you'd have to ask yourself two things:
1) Are your components behind cabinets or in different rooms out of site? If so, the 900 has RF ability so you can simply put the little blasters in your cabinet and use them despite them not being visible (although I've read that the range is not the 100 feet advertised, but instead more like 30 feet). If not, then the harmony one is really good and half the price.

2) Do you look for macro ability in a remote? The 900 uses activities like "watch tv" but you can't program button sequences to work like typical macros. I believe the Harmony one has macro abilities but I'm not 100 percent.

Edit - but to answer your question I don't know much about the 1100 except it's very pricey. Very handy if you can deal with the touch screen. I'd definitely pick the 900 or harmony one.


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

I JUST got my 1100 up and running last week! Got it at BestBuy when it was only $350...of course since I use a PS3 for video i had to buy the PS3 module AND since my stuff is behind me and mostly out of site i had to buy the RF extender...so it ended up being pretty spendy. 

I actually like the large touchscreen, you can literally set it up anyway you want and customize the buttons to do whatever you want. one thing that kinda bothered me in the beginning was the fact that you program it to do certain functions: Watch TV, Watch Movie, Listen to Radio etc. you tap the button on screen and it turns on each component you need to Watch a Movie.. I got used to it though and you can still control each device separately via the Device button. 

The remote is light weight but feels solid, the physical buttons next to the screen work great. If you don't use the RF extender you really have to point it right at your devices (and it tells it you to until it's done turning them on or off). With the RF extender i can switch songs/change volume/radio stations whatever from the kitchen while everything I'm controlling is in the upstairs living room. it'll be great when i get an AVR that has multi room capabilities. 

my brother has one too and it's great for his wife and kids..now instead of trying to figure out what remote needs to be set on what setting..they just touch Watch a Movie and they're set. 

Mine runs the projector, PS3 and AVR in my HT, and it runs my Windows Media Center in my bedroom...It took a couple calls to Logitech customer service but they are great and now it's just awesome...love it.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I was so soured on my Harmony 1000 remote a couple years ago I am not sure I would risk the money on a 1100, I did get a letter about a class action lawsuit so I am supposed to get some replacement I think, maybe its the 1100?
I paid $500 for the 1000 and it was a bad product rushed to market, a couple years ago I went to the T.H.E. show in NYC (had the 1000 a couple months at this point) and let the Harmony rep know how bad it was, he pretty much told me to get in line to complain cause it was hated across the board.
I hope they learned a lesson from that...............because the 1000 was a complete mess and failure.
PS if anyone wants it let me know, it will do basic stuff and looks really nice, PM me and its yours for shipping cost


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. Seems like I have some choices to make.


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

I have not one problem with my 1000,...but have heard many complain about it. It could be down to hardware versions


----------



## DonnieV (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't know how people feel about the cnet consumer reviews, but this one outlines the harmony remotes nicely:

http://reviews.cnet.com/best-universal-remotes/

The 1100 review (written) goes into detail about the shortcomings of the 1000 and how they made the changes.


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, its been very helpful.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the Logitech Harmony 1100 and I love it! No complaints here. Which one did you get? How do you like it? Let us know.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any new updates for this remote? Also any new sites to get new screens from? I want to change the screen.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

check REMOTECENTRAL.com for add ons, scenes etc....



The price of the 1100 is really coming down and I install quite a few of them....the only quirk is the sensitivity in changing channels on VERIZON/FIOS - even when i tweak the sensitivity to 0 it still sends too many button presses but a quick call to tech support always fixes this....also keep the RF extenders away from anything with a hard drive... lddude:


----------

